# PIKE DREAMS



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE is my 3 1/2 year old V-at 10 mo we went KS on a pheasent hunt-the first day he pointed and retrived 16 birds-new I had a great hunter-that night I woke up to PIKE making a soft high woof-woof-REM-and legs twiching-ever since then after a hunt he does the same thing for 2-3 days-it cracks me up-do your V's dream


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Can't speak for Vs as mine is just 10 wks old, but every setter I've had has ran, wimpered, woofed, twitched & etc in their dreams. I always hoped they were reliving something fun


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

don't know about "Pike dreams" .....but I often dream about catching the elusive 20lb atlantic salmon! ;D
seriously tho', Ruby does the same even tho' she's only 6 months old and has never hunted in earnest yet


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Sophie usually makes friends while sleeping. She's wagging her tail a lot


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley *runs* in her sleep every Sunday after the Vizsla walk... sometimes she'll even bark! It's so cute. I think she must be dreaming of running through the grass and the sand with the other Vs.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/08/when-can-you-start-running-your-vizsla.html

I am sure they dream.

RBD


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Odin runs, sometimes barks and often can be heard sucking in his sleep. 

Not such what hes dreaming about, but the most hunting he's done is find a pigeon in a pile of leaves.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm sure they dream, too, and always hope it's pleasant for them. Willie does the sleep running, like Rogan in RBD's video. He also lets out little "woof, woof, woof" high pitched barks while dreaming. I think it's pretty cute. They are so innocent!


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

Lui dreams all the time, soo funny, and usually after a good run as well.


----------

